
Introducing Object Storage - nailer
http://pages.news.digitalocean.com/n/r6020D3v0I46uXE3r00t0V0
======
nailer
Given the recent Load Balancer release, it looks like Digital Ocean is slowly
becoming a mini-AWS without the awful UI.

